# spearing



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

how deep of water do you guys normally spear in i was thinking around 8 is that even close?


----------



## maanjus11 (Nov 17, 2006)

yeah that's close. A lot of it has to do with clarity. If you can see the bottom at 8 feet and are seeing fish then no problem. Typically I'm in the 6' range. However I know people who spear shallower than that and deeper than 8'. Obviously the deeper you are the harder it might be to spear those pike. Naturally go where you think the fish are feeding.


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

I have a question on this spearing. Im new to it just started this winter and i have read some stuff up on it but i wanted to know where to look for pike?? and they talk about decoy baits what are those and how do you use them?? Get back asap i would like to get it right soon.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have only speared twice and both times we used a dare devil without the hooks. We got our limit both times. We were in 6 ft and the next time we were in 16ft


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

We are going to try it on the river this weekend and we are fishing a hole that ranges from 4ft to 12ft right next to shore and its kind of a crappy bottom but i have caught lots of pike and walleyes out of there this summer but when i tried spearing down there carp are a problem and i cant seem to find the pike there or the walleyes


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

any sugguestions on how to fish the river? It has some current in the middle we have been tryin on the side of the current tryin to spear pike and then tryin to get those wallies on the minnow. I have tried almost eveything i could think of.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

spear the carp too


----------



## walleye_slayer (Jan 9, 2008)

alright we went and tried today and we didnt see any pike so we had some fun and speared some carp we got 38 of those oversized goldfish it was really fun but saturday we are really going to try and get those pike i have pic i will upload it tonight sometime


----------



## Northern Hunter (Jan 16, 2008)

We put ours out in 9-11 ft of water.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

blhunter3 said:


> spear the carp too


 if you ever see any carp gar or buffies while your out winter or summer you should send me a pm so i can go get um with the bow. you dont know any good spots to get some from shore other then phelps and the otter river by zorbaz do ya?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

My dad used to spear all the time back in the 50's and 60's.One trick he always used when spearing in deeper water or cloudy water was to slice a couple potatoes and let them go to the bottom.Gives you much better depth perception.Also makes it easier to see fish as they move across the potatoes.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

The only spot that I have spear was near underwood, and it was in a slough where them damn carp go into and we killed a ton of them. But that was like 2 years ago, ever since then I have never speared in the spring. Too busy working.


----------



## carp_killer (Nov 24, 2006)

this summer you should give bowfishing a shot theres some monsters in our area


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

gotta get a bow first and that will be in a year or two. I have to get some goose dekes first. :lol:


----------

